# Pictures from 2014 Cabin Fever Run



## Seth (Feb 24, 2014)

Several people couldn't make it to do scheduling conflicts since it was postponed due to the horrible weather on the first Saturday of February. It's a shame because it couldn't have been any more perfect for February. We left the access around noon and messed around on the river for 4-5 hours and then headed back and stuffed our bellies full of bbq chicken, lots of fried stuff and plenty of cold brews. It was a great time. These are pictures I stole from others who went, not mine. I didn't take any pictures this year. Shame on me!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ah, green water, good times.

Looks like a fun trip.


----------

